# Fussy Cuddler



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So, Binky is an affectionate girl, but is not hugely cuddly, unless my OH picks her up! Yesterday I came down stairs to find him sat watching the news, bowl of cereal in one hand, dog in the other. However, if I pick her up for cuddles, she is not relaxed, puts up with it and then gets off. She always wants to sit or sleep next to or near me and wants to be in the same room as me at all times. We figure it is because she may think I am about to put her in the bath, take her to the vet, groom her or anything else practical she puts up with 

Does anyone else experience this with their poos? I am starting to get a complex


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Sam,
Malie is exactly the same with me.I grabbed her for a snuggle last night,she laid her face on my cheek,looked at me,wiggled out if my arms and promptly snuggled into my hubby on the floor  I told her she was a traitor ) Maybe she realised I was trying to get her to keep me warm 
XClare


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could be just that your OH has a firmer grip and she feels more secure when he holds her but chances are it is just that you are the one who does 'all the other stuff'! My son gets upset sometimes because although Dudley doesn't do 'real' cuddles (bit big now anyway), he will climb up on me when I am kneeling and push his head against me and sometimes put his head on my shoulder and lean into my face, I love it - but my son tries to get him to do it and he doesn't - just cos my son is the one to play rougher with - Mind you I did catch my OH saying to Dudley this morning 'yes, you give me a kiss cos she's mean and doesn't love you'!!! the man who often says 'that dog should go out in a kennel and know his place'!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki would rathe cuddle with me than anyone else (although she was amazingly sweet with Lizzie when she was so ill.)
My husband gets put out - but I think the reason she settles with me is I don't pester her - I am happy to be slept on or against I do not constantly stroke her or fiddle with her feet, which he does...
I also do everything for Kiki including the mean stuff like grooming out all the sticky seeds and mud etc that she picks up after every walk...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max cuddles me if I am available or is quiet happy to snuggle up next to my husband if I am out. Love it when he gets as close as he can to me and kind of huffs in my face. It's very loving!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och she's just playing hard to get   

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is very cuddly but Bonnie although very affectionate won't be cuddled for long. She loves to be stroked and likes to sleep directly on my feet but will wriggle away if cuddled.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

My Dex is exactly the same. If he is in one of those moods it's me he'll nip at. If I go out of too he then snuggles into husband good as gold. And if he's on my lap (dog !) he'll stay for a minute then off he goes elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Having Lucy (5 months) was my choice, as my husband did not really want a dog. However, she bonded to him straight away (and the feeling was mutual). She only bonded to me when I took her to a friends house who had two dogs and I think she felt that I protected her. From that day on she also bonded to me, but is really a "daddy's girl". I am probably the one who is a bit more strict with her as regards her training and my husband has the "playing role". However, he adores her which I am thrilled about (and so do I)!. I hope this helps you to know that your pup probably likes people in the family equally, but the relationship also has a bearing on the role that you play with your dog too.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This was all so interesting to me as I wanted a "Snuggle puppy" and NEITHER of mine are snugglers . . with me! Carley snuggles up to my husband all the time, but wriggles away from me. Sami will tolerate about 5 minutes of it (if I rub his tummy!), then is ready to get down. If I tell Sami "Come and give MiMi love" (thats what the grandkids call me), he takes off, sticks his bum in the air and barks at me! As if he is saying "NO" lol


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

When I was looking for a dog, I had day dreams of a little lap dog who would cuddle with me while I was reading or watching tv. Amiee Jane didn't like to cuddle.

Then I got Miles who loves to cuddle and will attempt to get on your lap with out you knowing (he tries to sneak on!). Now Amiee Jane has started cuddling. She loves when I hold her like a baby and rock in the rocking chair.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady would cuddle with me for hours and hours, sleep ontop of me, etc...with my Husband, she will tolerate it for a few minutes, then has to get up and move, and usually to sit with me....he has a complex about it....we will have to get him a poo to cuddle with too.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, not been on properly for a few days! 

What we have noticed is that Binky is a mans dog, she loves my OH, my dad and my brother in law....the female side of the family she is not so fussed about. She takes a running jump to sit on my dads lap! Little tart face


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well after saying all of that look what happened tonight! This is me and Binky, she slept like this for a good 30 mins till someone knocked at the door...maybe she reads this forum...😃


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww...... see she does love mummy cuddles too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Perhaps it was because I saved her by pulling her out of the lake this morning!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh she looks a very contented girl there.. And very sleepy 

You must have got such a fright today Sam, I went walking today with Molly and she was eyeing up a lake nearby ... Scary stuff 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola would crawl right under my skin if she could. Sometimes I can't move a muscle cos she has me pinned. She also forgets that she doesn't fit on my shoulder to snuggle in the nook of my neck, like she used to do as a puppy, she crawls up then gets frustrated that she doesn't fit. It's very cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You need another Poo! Obi was never big on cuddles until Roo came along. Now they race for the space next to me.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Perhaps it was because I saved her by pulling her out of the lake this morning!


Oh yes forgot about that, your her hero! no wonder she's giving you cuddles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhh she looks a very contented girl there.. And very sleepy
> 
> You must have got such a fright today Sam, I went walking today with Molly and she was eyeing up a lake nearby ... Scary stuff
> 
> xxx


Yes it was terrifying for about 10 seconds!! Just shows how quick it can happen


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> You need another Poo! Obi was never big on cuddles until Roo came along. Now they race for the space next to me.


Funnily enough that has been a topic of conversation in our house lately! Mairi your two poo thread was very timely!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Perhaps it was because I saved her by pulling her out of the lake this morning!


How did I miss this?
Which thread should I be looking at to get the details?
Love your Binky cuddle picks - they make the best hot water bottles.
After all the snow play today Kiki is desperate for any knee to get warm on!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> How did I miss this?
> Which thread should I be looking at to get the details?
> Love your Binky cuddle picks - they make the best hot water bottles.
> After all the snow play today Kiki is desperate for any knee to get warm on!


Ah it was on the snow pic thread...not too dramatic really, she went to get a drink, put her weight on the ice and it broke and she went head first into the lake! Luckily it was near the edge but I had to drag her out by her collar...fleece kept her body dry amazingly! 

Kiki looks adorable with her fleece and fat snow paws sticking out the end!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How scary for you - and maybe for her too. Glad she was ok.
I got verbally attacked by a batty woman on Monday who said something along the line of 'Get away from me you stupid woman, how could you do that to a dog - put it in a ridiculous onesie - it is a dog for @^*?s sake.'
I was speechless!
However we all know how wonderful the fleeces are. Glad that Binky's one kept her dry.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> How scary for you - and maybe for her too. Glad she was ok.
> I got verbally attacked by a batty woman on Monday who said something along the line of 'Get away from me you stupid woman, how could you do that to a dog - put it in a ridiculous onesie - it is a dog for @^*?s sake.'
> I was speechless!
> However we all know how wonderful the fleeces are. Glad that Binky's one kept her dry.


Omg! I would have told her to **** off!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadly I'm a wimp and run from confrontation....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I'm getting to be quite outspoken in my old age!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I would have said similar!! Miserable old bag!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> How scary for you - and maybe for her too. Glad she was ok.
> I got verbally attacked by a batty woman on Monday who said something along the line of 'Get away from me you stupid woman, how could you do that to a dog - put it in a ridiculous onesie - it is a dog for @^*?s sake.'
> I was speechless!
> However we all know how wonderful the fleeces are. Glad that Binky's one kept her dry.


What a dreadful woman! I was thinking how cosy Kiki looked in her fleece! Definitely getting one for jasper for next winter! How rude can some people be, it amazes me sometimes x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all - I feel better for your support - she was a miserable bag.
Shame really because generally I enjoy meeting other dog walkers, but I'll be avoiding her if see her again!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If i'm honest if I had seen a dog in a fleece a year or so ago I may have thought the owner was one who liked to dress their dog up - but I would have still been happy to talk to them and certainly wouldn't have been rude. Miserable bag - bet you have thought of some things you could have said - I wouldn't have been confrontational but would have tried to say something to shut her up like 'its a medical suit actually' or something similar!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Thanks for all your replies, not been on properly for a few days!
> 
> What we have noticed is that Binky is a mans dog, she loves my OH, my dad and my brother in law....the female side of the family she is not so fussed about. She takes a running jump to sit on my dads lap! Little tart face


Yes, its the same with my Lucy. She prefers males every time!


----------

